# too much polish?



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

my fiancee thinks ive got too much polish but i cant stop buying it when i see a good deal, maybe i should visit CAR CLEANERS ANONYMOUS!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought this was going to be a racist rant about immigrant workers :lol:

you're insane :lol: So which one's best then?

Can't see any collinite 476, cheaper than most of those, and better


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

HA HA :lol: 
meguiars tech wax 2 or miracle shine are my favourites.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Im a fan of the Ag SRP. Does a good job of filling imperfections if needed.

And yes, you have too many products!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I think my collection is a bit bigger, although I have many duplicate products...

When I see something on offer, I stock up!

Tim, you want to try the NEW AG HD Range...

I have a black car, AG Clay followed by HD Cleanser and then HD Wax, amazing finish by hand and absolutely no need to whip out my G220 until later in the year!


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL - good collection!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

As a Detailing Nut, I have far too much polish and wax etc. I have 4 shelves of the stuff lol :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

DoctorW said:


> LOL - good collection!


 :lol: :roll:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Too much polish, I've got 4 large plastic boxes of shampoos,polishes,tyre dressings,trim dressing etc etc, you can never have enough to keep your beloved TT in tip-top condition! Yep my partner thinks I am a nutter for spending 4 hours at the weekend cleaning my pride and joy, she just doesn't understand!

Lamps
MK 2 TT Roadster


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm like ahaydock..

That is nothing, wait till you become a pro detailer, you will then be able to fill a room..


----------

